# Sticky  Cub Cadet Compact Utility Tractors Specs, & Pricing



## Live Oak

Utility Tractors


----------



## jodyand

Chief who makes those for Cub Cadet:question: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak

Jody, my understanding Cub Cadet tractor engines are Korean built by Daedong USA,Inc. who in turn also makes Kioti. I will have to see if I can find a link.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Chief who makes those for Cub Cadet:question:
> Jody *


Jody, here is a good heads up comparison between the Cub Cadet 8354 which is for the most part a rebadged Kioti DK35 with a few cosmetic changes. 

Cub Cadet 8354 

Kioti DK35 

DK35 Picture 

Not a lot of difference between the two is it? 

Kioti makes a real good tractor from reviews and folks I know who own them. My personal preference would be to cut out the middle man and buy the real thing. Both are good tractors. 

There may be other differences between models and I would have to compare each one as Cub Cadet may have other manufacturers involved like Mahindra does.


----------



## jodyand

They look the same just differnt motors. So i guess that answers that.


----------



## Live Oak

No, they both use the same engine. The Daedong 3A165D. Look at the engine and pto specs. for both machines. The are exactly the same and the same rpm.


----------



## jodyand

Ok its just says on the Kioti site it uses Kioti diesel and on the Cub site the 35 HP Daedong diesel. But i ll take your word on it you know more about them then me.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Ok its just says on the Kioti site it uses Kioti diesel and on the Cub site the 35 HP Daedong diesel. But i ll take your word on it you know more about them then me. *


Sorry Jody, guess I could have been clearer. Kioti is a subsiary of Daedong. They make the engines for both brands. Kioti is the name brand that Daedong sells under in the states. The Cub version is just a rebadge version.


----------



## jodyand

Got ya it makes sense to me now I'm a little slow


----------



## ducati996

The 5000 & 7264 series use Briggs ( Daihatsu ) the larger 7284 use catapillar.. ..the 7530 & 7532 could be mitsubishi still or Kioti ? but the 8000 are all kioti

Some of this info was already mentioned by Chief

Duc


----------



## Neil_nassau

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *The 5000 & 7264 series use Briggs ( Daihatsu ) the larger 7284 use catapillar.. ..the 7530 & 7532 could be mitsubishi still or Kioti ? but the 8000 are all kioti
> 
> Some of this info was already mentioned by Chief
> 
> Duc *


Dead on Duc....7284 is a Cub built machine with a Caterpiller/Perkins (Cat owns 'em) actually built in Japan. Downside is it has to go to a Cat dealer for engine service. 

The 7530 &7532 are both Mitsubishi units (Cub has marketed Mitsu's for many years) slipped in at the last minute when Cub added the Daedong/Kioti product for this year and Misu got the message to update and control pricing.btw....the 7500's are REALLY nice tractors...........delivering a 7532 with a loader today.

Sold an 8354 earlier this week also with a FEL that absolutely rocks. Machine has 35hp,weighs about 3700 lbs w/o loader,all the bells and whistles. New owner is coming off a grey market machine........needless to say..........he thinks he's died and gone to heaven.

oh and Chief....we checked out the Kioti dealer programs when it looked like Cub was going heavy to the manufacturer and we actually pay less than the Kioti dealer for same product......not by much but still its less plus we don't have to add a vendor and we're not having to break new ground for a name. 

Deere's done this for years with Yanmar.


----------



## Live Oak

Neil and Duc, thanks for posting some great info. That is what this place is all about! It is tough to find info. on these and the Mahindra tractors as to who makes what engine, etc. Members such as you who share the wealth are greatly appreciated and help us ALL to understand more about the backgrounds of various brands of machines.


----------



## bontai Joe

Today is my first time to check out the website for the Cub 8000 series. All I can say is WOW! Apparently someone at MTD has decided to get in strong in the "real" tractor business. I hope we get some owners of these to come on here and tells us how they like them.


----------



## Live Oak

My thoughts exactly and I am looking forward to seeing some posts from CUT owners of ALL colors. Just takes time for folks to gradually start filtering in.


----------



## BillOH

Neil_nassau said:


> Dead on Duc....7284 is a Cub built machine with a Caterpiller/Perkins (Cat owns 'em) actually built in Japan. Downside is it has to go to a Cat dealer for engine service.
> 
> The 7530 &7532 are both Mitsubishi units (Cub has marketed Mitsu's for many years) slipped in at the last minute when Cub added the Daedong/Kioti product for this year and Misu got the message to update and control pricing.btw....the 7500's are REALLY nice tractors...........delivering a 7532 with a loader today.
> 
> Sold an 8354 earlier this week also with a FEL that absolutely rocks. Machine has 35hp,weighs about 3700 lbs w/o loader,all the bells and whistles. New owner is coming off a grey market machine........needless to say..........he thinks he's died and gone to heaven.


Was looking at a 7254 with a FEL that was for sale and it had a 25 h.p. Kawasaki gasoline engine. Supposedly was a 2003 model year machine.


----------

